# Neue permanente Strecke "Vom Fürstenlager zum Melibokus"



## Mr. Nice (20. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

am kommenden Samstag findet um 14.00 Uhr am Fürstenlager/Gasthaus Jägerhaus in Bensheim die offiziele Eröffnung der Mountainbike Stecke Bensheim "Be1" statt.

Wer Zeit und Lust hast ist hierzu herzlichst eingeladen

Weitere Infos hierzu auch im Presseartikel des Bergsträßer Anzeigers vom 19.09.2012 http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...sheim/vom-furstenlager-zum-melibokus-1.730291 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2012)

Sehr schön 
Habt ihr mal das Höhenprofil zur Hand? GPS-Daten wären trotz Ausschilderung auch interessant. Danke schonnemol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2012)

Höhenprofil und GPS- Daten gibt´s hier: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ecke-bensheim&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=64 

Gruss
chris


----------

